# never mind..female betta wont make it.



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

*my female betta needs some serious help*

all of a sudden my best female betta has developed a swim bladder disorder. she refuses to eat the cook and deshelled pea i gave her, she's still swimming but its obvious there's something wrong. the next best thing i can think of is doing a water change, then putting epsom salt inside..will this make any difference?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: my female betta needs some serious help*

Not sure. Is she floating or sinking? Sometimes it will help others it will not. Sometimes just having time will heal it. Pics of the female? What have you fed?


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

where her swim bladder is located, its extremely swollen in that area, some of the scales are even raised. i dont know what to do with her so im just giving her daily baths in epsom salts and putting her in a tank that has methlene blue inside


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I merged your threads because they are about the same thing. 

Sometimes all we can do is still not enough. Hope she recovers and if not, I am sure she led a decent life.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

she was floating vertically..she died a few hours ago unfortunately. she was otherwise healthy and happy and this is a big blow but i hope i can find another like her


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news of her death.


----------

